# Flagstone patio



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't use grout!! Use mortar maybe, but not grout.

My wife and I used crushed granite, sometimes called "decomposed granite" on our patio. It fills the cracks quite nicely, compresses and doesn't wash out. It also allows the patio to drain. We're very happy with it.


----------



## dchaban (Apr 14, 2008)

*Stuck in the middle - of stone*

First, I recommend edging (either iron or plastic) that you can basically bury flush to the surface around your entire patio to prevent washouts thru/across it. Another nice use of edging is that it becomes the container for the "filler" you're looking for. I suggest any type of smaller stones as filler, from pea stone (which you can also get in different colors) to trap stone (up to 2") based on different sieve sized used to collect it. Stone and Stone will also seem more natural, than some mortar mix. 
One last thought, the cheapest option might be gray gravel (though you run the risk of tracking that into a house) good luck and have fun!:thumbup:


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry, i was using grout as a metiphor, I don't want to put anything that would turn into a solid. The crushed rock sound like a pretty good idea. I was also told to put soil in the top part of it and grow moss in the cracks. Anyone have any ideas on that?


----------



## dchaban (Apr 14, 2008)

*Moss fun*

Problem with moss or flowers is you might tear it up with use of any furniture or heavy traffic.

BUT, you could do spreading flowers such as flocks (phlocks?) or other low lying herbs/flowers.

I guess Moss would be fun to "make"

I found a moss recipe if you care to call it home grown
Moss (i'm guessing from a riverbed or woods?)
50% curdled buttermilk
50% stale beer (for me this is hard to allow to happen):laughing: 

Blend until it's a workable liquid, and cover soil with mixture by pouring/sprinkling between patio stones. 
Keep watering frequently. 
expect results similar to growing new grass from seed, it may take a full year to fill in completely so be ready to deal with wet dirt. 

Check this out
http://www.porch-and-patio-ideas.com/tips/decorating-with-moss.html


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info, i may try that.


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

There are several varieties of SEDUM, a succulent, that will grow well and will take light foot traffic. They are quite hardy and spread easily. Some Sedums look very mosslike, but have none of the draw-backs.

http://www.sedumphotos.net/main.php


----------

